

Show HN: E-mail reports for Twitter activity of people you care most - acelik
http://www.socialhuntapp.com/

======
acelik
It's our side project that we've done during the weekend. We used React,
Javascript and Java. We are open to questions if there are any :)

~~~
prakster
How do I sign up?

~~~
acelik
Currently you can only use Twitter to sign-up. It's a pretty easy process.

1- You sign in with Twitter. 2- Pick 5 accounts to get notifications. 3- You
leave your e-mail address.

Then we start sending you e-mails according to your preferences.

------
paradoksumsu
thumbs up

